# Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans [PC für 600€ gesucht]



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans [PC für 600€ gesucht]*

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich habe zwar ein wenig ahnung von pc komponenten und ihrer leistung aber hätte gern mal ein paar fachkundige eindrücke und empfehlungen von euch (zb erfahrungen; gut oder schlecht) weil ich nicht weiß wie gut welche komponenten zusammenarbeiten und wo man sparen kann und wo besser nicht

hier mein anliegen:
ich brauche demnächst einen neuen rechner, weil der alte seeeehr betagt ist (Celeron 2800+,Radeon 9800XL) und wollte dafür etwa 600 (zur not auch 700€ ;ohne TFT) ausgeben. das ding soll überwiegend zum zocken sein 
( ich denke da an WiC;Crisis;CoD4 in DX10)

Wäre echt super wenn hier ne nette diskussion zu stande käme die meine kaufentscheidung erleichtern würde

danke schon mal für die treats


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

hast du denn irgendwas, das du übernhemen könntest vom alten PC? und sei es nur das gehäuse?


für 600€ kriegst du an sich bestimmt schon ein Board mit P35-Chipsatz, da dann je nach dem halt CPU, Grafikkarte, festplatte usw... und ein 450EW netzteil.

zB wenn du ne besonders große festplatte willst, dann bleibt natürlich weniger für CPU+graka... man kann da diverse zusammenstellungen machen.


----------



## Maschine311 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

Würde auf jedenfall erstmal den Threadtitel ändern, hört sich eher nach Case-Modden an!

Coolermaster Centurion5 Schw. CAC-T05-UW ohne Netzteil 45,04 €
http://www1.hardwareversa...
ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E5 66,02 €
http://www1.hardwareversa...
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express 74,45 € http://www3.hardwareversa...
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield 155,56 € http://www3.hardwareversa...
Scythe Mine Rev. B, Sockel 478,775,754,939,940,AM2 25,18 €
http://www1.hardwareversa...
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL 5, PC6400/800 72,50 € http://www3.hardwareversa...
Sparkle 8800GTS 512MB, PCI-Express 161,79 € http://www3.hardwareversa...
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS 65,05 € http://www3.hardwareversa...
Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz 10,84 € http://www3.hardwareversa...
Samsung SH-S203D bulk schwarz 23,78 € http://www3.hardwareversa...


702,73 € Gesamtsumme + 7,00€ Versandkosten und 20,00€ für den Zusammenbau von Hardwareversand.de,

891,12 € mit 20"TFT
Samsung SyncMaster 206BW 20", DVI, 3000:1 Kontrast, 188,39 € http://www3.hardwareversa...


Mein Vorschlag, mehr ist für das Geld nicht drin ist aber schon ein sehr guter PC, wenn du den Cpu ein wenig Übertaktest, bringt das Teil min. 11000 Punkte bei 3DMark06. 

So gehe jetzt    

Edit@ Merke gerade das die Links nicht funzen, habe ich copiert, dann gehe auf www.Hardwareversand.de und stelle in dir so zusammen!


----------



## MSIX38 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

Hi ich hab mal für Dich mal mit Berücksichtigung des Preises, ein System nach meinen Vorstellungen zusammengestellt. Kannst es ja immer noch ändern. Nur, damit du ungefähr weißt, in welche Richtung es geht. 

Nun, zum Zocken empfiehlt sich auf alle Fälle eine Core 2 Duo CPU der E8XXX Reihe. Diese lassen sich super übertakten und haben die 45Nanometer Struktur. Solche sind i.d.R. stromsparender und bleiben stets kühl. Aktuell liegt der Preis des E8400 bei nicht mal 150 Euro.

Als Mainboard der gleichzeitig die Hauptplatine und die Basis des Rechners ist, würde ich ein kostengünstiges P35 von Gigabyte nehmen. Die lassen sich sehr gut übertakten und man muss auf keine Qualität verzichten. Beispielsweise wäre das EP35-DS3
sehr interessant. 

Als Kühler würde ich allein wegen der guten Kühleigenschaften den 
Scythe Mugen nehmen. 

Kommen wir nun zur Grafikkarte. Ich denke mal, du willst nicht unbedingt auf krass super High zocken. Da würde eine 8800GT völlig ausreichen, die ja aktuell auch sehr günstig ist. Die kannst du auch noch sehr gut übertakten. Und wenn Dir die nicht ausreichen sollte und etwas mehr Grafikpower willst, dann kommst du an einer 8800GTX nicht vorbei.

Laufwerk
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p178733_DVDS-LG-GDR-H20N-RBB-SATA-16x-52x-SATA-schwarz-bulk.html
Gehäuse
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p95646_Geh-ATX-Midi-Aplus-Qubic-CS-3010--ohne-Netzteil-.html
Netzteil
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p133545_Geh-Netzteil-ATX-be-quiet--Titan-BQT-Straight-Power-400W-ATX-2-2.html
Festplatte
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p148929_HDSA--400GB-Samsung-HD403LJ-7200rpm-SATA2-16MB.html


*Macht zusammen gerechnet: ca 564,-*

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.

Preise leicht abgewichen, weil Probs mit den links bei hardwareversand, hab deswegen woanders mal geschaut. Da wird man wenigstens richtig verlinkt.

MfG, MSIX


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

CPU q6600 ca160€
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/6ViXdLLWMsJAT0/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=8790&agid=398
Cpu-kühler scythe mugen ca.35€
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/6ViXdLLWMsJAT0/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=7974&agid=669
wärmeleitpaste
http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?suche=arctic+cooling+MX-2&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&okid=0
Mainboard Gigabyte Ep35reihe ab 80€
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/6ViXdLLWMsJAT0/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20399&agid=659
2x2gb 800mhz von corsair ca 70€
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/6ViXdLLWMsJAT0/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=10028&agid=599
Graka eine 8800gt oder 8800GTS ca 130/160€ oder die 8800gtx für ca.210€
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8VPNSymCNZu4-U/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20882&agid=554
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20887&agid=554&ref=16
http://www.norskit.com/norskit/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=%2CPF10000D%2C110061644%2C%2C
Netzteil 400 watt ca.50€
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=8096&agid=240
Festplatte ca.65€
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8Vp6qPP4e0wLKp/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=18208&agid=689
dvd brenner ca.25€
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=19186&agid=699
gehäuse zb. 80€(da solltest aber eh selber schauen welches deinen geschmack entspricht)
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-A05-Serie/Lian-Li-PC-A05-B-black::6764.html
so das müsst jetzt alles sein mit diesen komponenten hasst ein schnellen rechner zum guten preis und kannst es dank dem board und dem guten kühler ohne probs auch übertakten
oder mit gt/gts ca.695/725€
mit gtx zusammen ca.775€

was für eine auflösung spielst du solltest du über 1600x1200 oder so spielen wär eine gtx ratsam grad crysis braucht für hohe details und hoher auflösung schnell ne gtx vorallem unter dx10


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

schon mal danke für antworten  
@soldat: auflösungen werden nicht so dramaisch sein
@ maschine : keine chance hab gar nichts zum weiterverwenden


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

dann sollte eine gt oder gts deine ansprüche befriediegen wobei die gtx schon nicht schlecht ist aber das musst du entscheiden je besser die graka um so "länger"hast du was davon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

@maschine
wieso erst nach tuning?
ich hab mit nem q6600, ner his hd3850 auf nem x38 auch schon so 11000 3dmurks erhalten
da sollte mit der 88er karte da ab stand mehr anliegen, sonst würd ich mich fragen was da nicht stimmt 

@threadersteller

generell würde ich hals drüber nachdenken ob ich quadcore oder dualcore will
wenn es dualcore sein soll hast du mit den 600 euro etwas mehr luft bzgl. komponentenwahl, weil man die DC etwas günstiger bekommta ls den q6600 (zumindest im schnitt)

der quadcore bringt dir halt bei spielen aktuell noch wenig vorteile, wobei das spielabhängig ist, 
crysis udn wic profitieren durchaus in gewissem maße vom quad, allerdings stellt sich trotzdem die frage ob den mehrpreis zu nem gleichgetakteten dc rechtfertigt

ansonsten wrde ich dir bei auflösungen unter 1280x1024 durchaus zur gf8800gt raten, 
gts und gtx werden dort ihre vorteile einfach null ausspielen können

mainbord würde ich entweder p35 oder x38 vorschlagen, wobei bei x38 glaub nur das gigabyte ex38-ds4 ode rggf. noch abit ix38 quad gt in frage kommt

der rest ist preislich glaub ich zu hoch angesiedelt

netzteil würd ich sagen 400 bis 450 w markennetzteil, bequiet, seasonic, ...


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 14.05.2008 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten wrde ich dir bei auflösungen unter 1280x1024 durchaus zur gf8800gt raten,
> gts und gtx werden dort ihre vorteile einfach null ausspielen können



ab welcher auflösung  werden denn brauchbare vorteile einer gts bzw gtx ggü der 88gt erzielt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

gts ab 1280x1024 aufwärts
ab 1600x1200 oder ebend 1680x1050 gtx, bei hohen af/aa modi
ohne aa/af ist in 1600x1200 und 1680x1050 die gts udn die gtx sehr nah zusammen

(ist aber auch ein ganz bissel von den eigenen vorlieben abhängig, da eine gt bei 1366x768 durchaus schneller sein kann als die gts weil der gt nutzer auf aa/af verzichtet, der gts nutzer aber ebend aa/af voll nutzt)


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

wie sieht das eigentlich bei der cpu aus?
hier ist man sich uneinig was besser ist (dual oder quad)
wie lange hate es eigentlich gedauert bis die ersten games von zwei kernen profitiert hatten?
weil ich denke zwar dass ein quad eine investition in die zukunft wäre aber in naher zukunft bessre quads kommen die noch effizienter arbeiten und deshalb der E8400 die bessere wahl wäre ( wegen höherem takt aber auch wegen stromverbrauch)

und noch was: wenn es heißt dass ein game (ev alan wake) multicore cpus besser nutzen wird, wie hoch wird denn da der vorteil vo vier ggü zwei kernen ausfallen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 14.05.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das eigentlich bei der cpu aus?
> hier ist man sich uneinig was besser ist (dual oder quad)
> wie lange hate es eigentlich gedauert bis die ersten games von zwei kernen profitiert hatten?
> weil ich denke zwar dass ein quad eine investition in die zukunft wäre aber in naher zukunft bessre quads kommen die noch effizienter arbeiten und deshalb der E8400 die bessere wahl wäre ( wegen höherem takt aber auch wegen stromverbrauch)
> ...



also, ich würd eher nen guten dual als nen mittleren quad nehmen. selbst wenn in nem jahr oder so irgendwelche spiele von quad profitieren: du hättest ja dann eine bessere dual, die das dann zumindest zum teil wieder ausgleicht... und die spielehersteller werden auch mit sicherheit nicht in absehbarer zeit spiele rausbringen, bei denen es ohne quad nur ruckelt oder so   und selbst wenn dann das ein oder andere spiele wegen quad 10% schneller laufen sollte: ist es einem so viel wert, dass man bei den 99% der nicht-quad-optimierten anwendungen, die man tagtäglich benutzt, den nachteil im vergleich zu einem guten dualcore in kauf nehmen will?   


wenn zum gleichen preis ein qaud auch bei "normalen" anwendungen gleichgut wäre wie ein dual, o.k, das wär was anderes. aber ist das so? hab da keinen überblick...


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

da müsste man jetzt wieder hellsehen können um zu sehn was die spielehersteller und prozihersteller machen
man kann es wirklich nicht sagen aber 
da der q6600 genausoviel kostet wie der e8400 denke ich lohnt die investition mit bissl übertakten sind beim quadcore nämlich auch 3ghz drinnen und er sollte locker reichen 
dafür kann man den e8400 aber locker auf 3,6 oder 3,8 ghz takten womit er meiner meinung nach auch wieder locker reichen sollte
keine ahnung wenn ich nen neuen cpu bräuchte wär ich da momentan bei den preisen überfordert es kann sein das in einem 1/4 jahr der quadcore besser für spiele ist aber es kann auch erst in 2 oder 3jahre soweit sein


----------



## MSIX38 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 14.05.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das eigentlich bei der cpu aus?
> hier ist man sich uneinig was besser ist (dual oder quad)
> wie lange hate es eigentlich gedauert bis die ersten games von zwei kernen profitiert hatten?
> weil ich denke zwar dass ein quad eine investition in die zukunft wäre aber in naher zukunft bessre quads kommen die noch effizienter arbeiten und deshalb der E8400 die bessere wahl wäre ( wegen höherem takt aber auch wegen stromverbrauch)
> ...





Die beste wahl wäre, du kaufst dir jetzt ein dual core E8XXX und später, wenn die Quads billiger sind und Games dann auch MultiCore Unterstützung bieten, kannst du dann immer noch ein Quad holen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

vorrausgesetzt das passiert noch in der zeit wo lga775 aktuell ist, wenn nicht darf er dann nen ganzen pc kaufen


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

kommen wir zu meiner nächsten frage:
MAINBOARDS
worau muss ich da denn so achten?
was ist denn jetzt der unterschied zwischen dem von mir bevorzugten P35DS3 und den anderen MB´s von gigabyte, weil das board hier ist recht billig und soll auch ganz gut sein und übertaktpotential haben.

ach und noch was: die MSI NX8800GT-T2D512E-OC soll laut tests auch ganz iO sein (preis stimmt auch) hat jemand erfahrung mit der? lautheit, temp oder muss ich mir da einen besseren lüfter einbauen?


----------



## MSIX38 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 14.05.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> kommen wir zu meiner nächsten frage:
> MAINBOARDS
> worau muss ich da denn so achten?
> was ist denn jetzt der unterschied zwischen dem von mir bevorzugten P35DS3 und den anderen MB´s von gigabyte, weil das board hier ist recht billig und soll auch ganz gut sein und übertaktpotential haben.


P35 Board=sehr gute Übertaktbarkeit, keine Crossfireunterstützung (Dual GPU Lösungen)
X38 Board=ebenfalls sehr gute Übertaktbarkeit, Crossfireunterstützung


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				MSIX38 am 14.05.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> P35 Board=sehr gute Übertaktbarkeit, keine Crossfireunterstützung (Dual GPU Lösungen)



da ich sowieso kein fan von crossfire oder sli bin und eh bei einer gpu bleiben werde ist dann wohl das P35 die beste wahl oder?


----------



## MSIX38 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 14.05.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich sowieso kein fan von crossfire oder sli bin und eh bei einer gpu bleiben werde ist dann wohl das P35 die beste wahl oder?


Ja.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p415729_Gigabyte-EP35-DS3-S775-P35-ICH9-S775-FSB-1333MHz-PCIe-ATX.html/Query/GA-EP35-DS3/searchbutton_x/30/searchbutton_y/13/act/search


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

ich war mir eigentlich schon sicher eine 88gt zu holen aber bin jetzt auf benchmarkergebnisse ähnlicher pc´s nur mit unterschiedlichen grakas gestoßen (combat-ready.com) gerade was die performance bei crises angeht ist die gts ggü der gt deutlich besser (außer in 1024x76!!!!!!
sollte ich da lieber zu einer "besseren" GT greifen oder für 30€ mehr eine "schlechte" GTS nehmen (ps wenn es solche klssifizierung überhaupt gibt)??


----------



## MSIX38 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 14.05.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war mir eigentlich schon sicher eine 88gt zu holen aber bin jetzt auf benchmarkergebnisse ähnlicher pc´s nur mit unterschiedlichen grakas gestoßen (combat-ready.com) gerade was die performance bei crises angeht ist die gts ggü der gt deutlich besser (außer in 1024x76!!!!!!
> sollte ich da lieber zu einer "besseren" GT greifen oder für 30€ mehr eine "schlechte" GTS nehmen (ps wenn es solche klssifizierung überhaupt gibt)??



Ich würde zu einer besseren GT raten. Z.B. die  AMP Version von Zotac ist schon von haus aus übertaktet. 
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JBXTL5


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

wenn du 160€ ausgeben kannst und willst würd ich eher zu einer gts raten


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

Ihr habt leicht reden ihr habt ja auch beide ne radeon   
wie kauf man sich eigentlich eine radeon obwohl doch momentan die geforce karten besseres P/L haben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 15.05.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt leicht reden ihr habt ja auch beide ne radeon
> wie kauf man sich eigentlich eine radeon obwohl doch momentan die geforce karten besseres P/L haben?



bin ati-fan und soviel schlechter ist die auch net die 3fps oder so die die gt mehr bringt merkt man eh nett und da ich ne octe hab ist die gleichschnell  

bin eh der meinung ob 3870 oder gt die sind beide ihr geld wert und man macht bei beiden nix verkehrt 

aber es gibt leute die gleich das heulen anfangen wenn man das behauptet und es übertreiben von wegen die gt ist viel viel schneller u.s.w.


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

sag wir mal so
ich hab in meinem uraltpc ne radeon 9800xl und im notebook ne gf7600
bin von beiden nicht enttäuscht (gewesen) bloß gezokt hab ich in letzter zeitnurnoch auf leppi
wie hoch wird denn der performanceanstieg "ungefähr" werden (T5500+7600GO --> E8400+8800GT) ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 15.05.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> sag wir mal so
> ich hab in meinem uraltpc ne radeon 9800xl und im notebook ne gf7600
> bin von beiden nicht enttäuscht (gewesen) bloß gezokt hab ich in letzter zeitnurnoch auf leppi
> wie hoch wird denn der performanceanstieg "ungefähr" werden (T5500+7600GO --> E8400+8800GT) ?



der wird gewaltig sein die cpu ca.doppelt so schnell 
und von der graka brauch ma garnet reden die ist ca.4-5mal so schnell wie eine 7600gt was der unterschied von der gt zur go ist weis ich aber nicht


----------



## SuicideVampire (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Soldat0815 am 15.05.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Torstangenpolierer am 15.05.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich erheblich schneller ist die GT eigentlich nur bei Crysis. Ansonsten tut sich das nicht viel, auch wenn die GT die etwas besseren Treiber bietet. Dafür ist die 3870 bei geringer Last sparsamer. Man kann also mit beiden Karten nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

komme mal wiede rmit einem parade pro-ati argument

bildquallität kann mich nvidia immer noch nicht überzeugen,

ati kommt da schon sehr nahe an meine wünsche ran

leider baut ja matrox nix mehr mit konkurenzfähiger spieleleistung


----------



## SuicideVampire (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 15.05.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> komme mal wiede rmit einem parade pro-ati argument
> 
> bildquallität kann mich nvidia immer noch nicht überzeugen,
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kommt ja bald von S3 wieder was gutes...


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

So, nach einer kleinen schöpferischen pause hätte ich noch mal ein paar fragen zum arbeitsspeicher.
worauf sollte ich trotz der geringen preise da noch achten?
ich glaube ddr2-800 geht in ordnung?  markenhersteller?
und welche bedeutung haben die latenzen (4-4-4-12 oder 5-5-5-15 besser?)?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 16.05.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nach einer kleinen schöpferischen pause hätte ich noch mal ein paar fragen zum arbeitsspeicher.
> worauf sollte ich trotz der geringen preise da noch achten?
> ich glaube ddr2-800 geht in ordnung?  markenhersteller?
> und welche bedeutung haben die latenzen (4-4-4-12 oder 5-5-5-15 besser?)?



ja ist ok
ja sollte eine namhafter hersteller sein wie Corsair,g-skill,geil,ocz damit kann man nix falsch machen
4er latenzen sind schneller als 5 aber das merkt man eh nicht


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

und macht es einen gravierenden unterschied ob ich ddr800 oder ddr1066 habe?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 16.05.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> und macht es einen gravierenden unterschied ob ich ddr800 oder ddr1066 habe?


nö max 1%
is halt beim übertakten ab einem fsb von über 450mhz nötig


----------



## rheuma (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

Was ist denn eigentlich von sowas zu halten?

http://hsm-computer.com/hsmshop/product_info.php/info/p209_PC-System--AM2-Phenom-X4-9550---1024MB-Speicher.html/XTCsid/k9gvonnl4ap489qqtep53ddke6

Die einzelnen Bauteile sind sicherlich nicht Top-Ware, aber das Ding hat immerhin einen Quad. Bekommt man unterm Strich so nicht mehr Leistung, als wenn man Markenwaren mit "nur" nem Dual verbastelt? Ne GraKa für ca. 200,- könnte (müsste) man ja noch springen lassen. Mit zus. 2GB Arbeitsspeicher wäre man auch bei etwa 600 Euronen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

wenn die programme alle 4kerne gleich auslasten und der quad nicht zu weit hinter dem dualcore ist was die ghz zahl angeht gewinnt der quad aber wie gesagt nur wenn dies gegeben ist 
momentan sind die dualcores noch die schnelleren weil momentan noch kein programm z.b. den e8400 komplett auslastet oder sogar überlastet und die meisten spiele noch keine quadcores 100%ig unterstützen um daraus ein vorteil zu bringen

und wenn man die preise vergleicht sind die quads meistens teurer gut der q6600 oder 6700 sind momentan sau günstig und deswegen auch eine alternative zum e8400 aber die neuen nicht da sie um einiges teurer sind und nicht wirklich viel mehr bringen

und wie gesagt was cpu angeht momentan kein amd die sind einfach zu schlecht da macht man nur verlust

außerdem wenn du dir einen pc selber zusammenstellst aus einzeilteilen bringst du zu 99% immer was besseres für das geld zusammen was meist hochwertiger und mit besseren,schnelleren komponenten bestückt ist


----------



## rheuma (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

Hab jetzt mal selbst ne Konfi für unter 600,- zusammengestellt. Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/sendLoad.html?id=51129&cn=1&tn=BUILDERS

Prozessorlüfter        Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

Grafikkarte (PCIe)        Asus EN9600GT/HTDI

Prozessor        Intel® Core 2 Duo E6850

Netzteil        Corsair CMPSU-450VX

Gehäuse        E168

DVD-Brenner        Pioneer DVR-115DBK

Gehäuselüfter        Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1

Gehäuselüfter        Arctic-Cooling Pro TC

Mainboard        Asus P5N-E SLI

Festplatte (SATA)        Samsung HD200HJ 200 GB

Arbeitsspeicher        Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2 GB DDR2-667

Alternate meint, dass ein zweiter Gehäuselüfter nötig sei. Stimmt das? Und was haltet ihr von der GraKa? Ist das Teil unterm Strich leistungsstärker als z.B. ne 8800 GT (beides von Sparkle)? Reicht ein Netzteil von 450W? Alternate hat hier keinen Konflikt angezeigt...


----------



## MSIX38 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				rheuma am 18.05.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Alternate meint, dass ein zweiter Gehäuselüfter nötig sei. Stimmt das? Und was haltet ihr von der GraKa? Ist das Teil unterm Strich leistungsstärker als z.B. ne 8800 GT (beides von Sparkle)? Reicht ein Netzteil von 450W? Alternate hat hier keinen Konflikt angezeigt...



Ein 2. Gehäuselüfter kann nie schaden, insofern stimmt das schon, was Alternate gesagt hat. Die Grafikkarte ist soweit ganz okay, reicht nicht an der 8800GT ran, doch du willst ja auch nicht in vollen Auflösungen zocken!?
Du hättest später die Option, eine 2. 9600GT einzubauen, sodass du dann SLI fahren kannst. Dann könntest du auch mal locker eine 8800ULTRA über´m Haufen fahren.
Netzteil reicht aus.


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

Ich hab noch mal eine frage bezüglich des prozis.
was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen boxed und tray (billiger?!) version?
welche sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## MSIX38 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 18.05.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch mal eine frage bezüglich des prozis.
> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen boxed und tray (billiger?!) version?
> welche sollte ich nehmen?



Die "Boxed" Variante beinhaltet den "Intel" Lüfter, die "Tray" wird ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert.
Ich würde die Tray nehmen und ´nen besseren Lüfter dazu.


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

danke aber ich glaube mit ein wenig überlegung hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## MSIX38 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 18.05.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> danke aber ich glaube mit ein wenig überlegung hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können



...sonst hättest du ja nicht gefragt


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

nimm lieber den e8400 der ist nicht viel teurer aber um einiges schneller


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*

so ich hab mir jetzt dieses teil zuammengestellt. werden hier irgendwelche komponenten ausgebremst oder leistung verschenkt? oder funzt etwas gar nicht zusammen? und bremst eher der prozi die graka oder umgekehrt?platzprobleme? genügend saft?

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20297&agid=398
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20399&agid=659
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=8993&agid=669
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=7247&agid=599
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=6653&agid=631
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=8096&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=18814&agid=554
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=8560&agid=689
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=19378&agid=699

 scheut keine mühe und schauts euch biddeschön mal an. 
danke schon mal für eure threats


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe von Bastel Fans*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 03.06.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab mir jetzt dieses teil zuammengestellt. werden hier irgendwelche komponenten ausgebremst oder leistung verschenkt? oder funzt etwas gar nicht zusammen? und bremst eher der prozi die graka oder umgekehrt?platzprobleme? genügend saft?
> 
> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20297&agid=398
> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20399&agid=659
> ...



als cpu kühler würde ich lieber zum scythe mugen ´greifen der ist besser und kostet nicht viel mehr

das gehäuse naja geschmackssache 
da würd ich liebr das nehmen gibts auch in schwarz
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=18464&agid=631
der rest ist ok


----------

